# Boston Bruins - an embarrasing moment



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well being a Canuck fan, had to share this photo of one of our rivals from Boston. 
:whistling2:


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

I like boston girls allready....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The lucky bugger


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! OMG! That's so funny!!
Damn, those are some good looking girls too!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! OMG! That's so funny!!
> Damn, those are some good looking girls too!!


Yeah I saw it earlier today on fb and it had me rolling in my seat.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah I saw it earlier today on fb and it had me rolling in my seat.


Hahaha! For sure! "Do you remember us!?" haha!
Both of them!? wow....
I know I'd remember! lol!

I found this a while back and it made me laugh.
I've been waiting for an appropriate thread to come up on here so I can post it. I think this is as close as Im gonna get.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

Its a fake but a well done one at that. Hows Louongo doing? I can't remember the end of last season but I think he might be 0-4 in his last 4 playoff starts. Time to give Tim Thomas some more "constructive criticism" and start a riot of course.


----------

